# Painful ovaries should i go to the hospital? im worried!



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Im on cd14 and ive done 6 months of 50mg clomid and this is my first 100mg cycle, tonight around 6. o clock i started getting pain in my ovaries mainly my left side, im getting shooting pains from it and cramp up my side, and its making me feel sick, ive been sitting with a wheat bag and its doing nothing to help, i took 2 painkillers but they arent doing much either, is it likely im about to O or could i be overstimulating? ive never been in this much pain before on previous cycles and not for as long.

Should i go to A&E?

L.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Sounds like you are Ovulating. Are they not monitoring your cycle with scans? I'd call your consultant / clinic / Dr and talk that through.

Did they monitor the 50mg cycles? If so were you getting adequate follicles on that? What has been the motivation to up to 100mg, lack of Follies? 

Give someone a call. I hope other ladies can help more. Have you posted on the clomid board?

Love & Luck Charlie xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Ive had no monitoring, scans or blood tests so dont know, not sure whys he has put me on 100mg i think he just wants to get rid of me, i had an appointment 2 weeks ago and he offered to refer me to another doctor, he was really offish, i asked for another laparoscopy as the last one i had was in 2001 and im worried that the endometriosis is worse because the pains i get throughout the month and he said to me, do i want to be treated for pain or infertility as i cant have both! he also looked at my lap pictures and said the endo was only mild, so i said why am i having problems because i never had pcos then, he said "well looking at the pics they do look a bit polycystic!" i was never told at the time, im feeling better this morning it probably was O but thanx for taking the time to reply.

L.


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

oh hun your doc sounds awful ... hope your coping abit better hun .. i would of thought you be monitored hun i was on clomid ..  demand monitoring  xx kitty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Babycakes,

I would definately get this checked out! i have just done 3 months of clomid 50mg and i have got another choc cyst on my left ovary! clomid can agravate endo/cysts so it could be you have one or the other or both!  esp as you've just gone up to 100mg. Your Doc sounds disgraceful, not tracking you at all and just sticking you on clomid and then upping it!! I cant believe it! please see someone as it sounds more than just ovulation to me!!!

Good luck.  Jo xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Jo

I said all this to my doc when i saw him and he said you should exspect this with these tablets, he doesnt seem to care, im thinking of having a break from the clomid this month, as i only have 2 months left.

L.xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Babycakes

Is it a gynae that prescribed you clomid or a gp??
The fact they think you have pcos and have prescribed 100mg clomid with no monitoring is crazy if its your gp then I can see why years ago in the 50s it was shelled out like paracetamol so if hes of that era then I can see why.
If it is a gynae then he is wrong very wrong there guidelines state they have to at least check on cd21 for ovulation


----------

